# Golden Greek Perseus



## helenios

The new creation of Golden Greek is here. Imeo, the guy behind every innovation on vape world strikes with a new construction called Perseus (the person that cut Medusa's head).
The links where you can read everything about Perseus, read about its abilities and check its parts, video reviews and high quality photos are on their site:

information: https://www.gg-goldengreek.com/post/perseus
pictures: https://www.gg-goldengreek.com/projects/perseus
videos: https://www.gg-goldengreek.com/perseus
parts: https://www.gg-goldengreek.com/parts/perseus


The update deck:

information: https://www.gg-goldengreek.com/post/perseus-update
pictures: https://www.gg-goldengreek.com/projects/perseus-update
videos: https://www.gg-goldengreek.com/perseus-update
parts: https://www.gg-goldengreek.com/parts/perseus-update





Also, check the newly updated deck, you will be impressed!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Interesting deck!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## helenios

Grand Guru said:


> Interesting deck!


that's true. I hadn't seen a deck like this before. It vapes awesome by the way

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

This is a thing of beauty!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Seems this is going to be the year of the MTL Wars.... This one looks like it is going to be something different... and it's beautiful!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

@Timwis

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Timwis

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @Timwis


I need this in my life!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Timwis said:


> I need this in my life!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

This is going to be an expensive exercise, see it retails for €125..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> This is going to be an expensive exercise, see it retails for €125..


2 322,27 South African Rand...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis

ARYANTO said:


> 2 322,27 South African Rand...


Imagine how much it would be if the Italian lira was still a currency no wonder they jumped at the chance of the Euro!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## helenios

I heard that the engraved version was at 215 euros and they plan to make 2 more versions from 30 pieces each. Not much for that work. If you also consider the features of this atom, its not that much of money.

By the way, reviewer elmono said that this is the number one atomizer on its atom 2020 list

Reactions: Informative 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

helenios said:


> I heard that the engraved version was at 215 euros and they plan to make 2 more versions from 30 pieces each. Not much for that work. If you also consider the features of this atom, its not that much of money.
> 
> By the way, reviewer elmono said that this is the number one atomizer on its atom 2020 list


Damn, was hoping to get the engraved version. €215 is probably not much for the craftsmanship I agree. But this terrible exchange rate of ours puts it far beyond my reach at that price. Will be well over R4000 with shipping. Actually higher than the monthly minimum wage in South Africa. Scary

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Mollie

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Damn, was hoping to get the engraved version. €215 is probably not much for the craftsmanship I agree. But this terrible exchange rate of ours puts it far beyond my reach at that price. Will be well over R4000 with shipping. Actually higher than the monthly minimum wage in South Africa. Scary


Imagine you pay that kinda money for a atty and it doesn't work for you 
I will be really p!ssed
I actually bought last year when lock down started a kylim m paid R600 and sold it after a week

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Timwis

The vaper said:


> Imagine you pay that kinda money for a atty and it doesn't work for you
> I will be really p!ssed
> I actually bought last year when lock down started a kylim m paid R600 and sold it after a week


I actually got the DDP Vape RTA which is about $150 for review and 3 months later still haven't managed to get it undone to even do a build got to the point that i have even tried an adjustable spanner and posted it to a relative who's a rugby player and could snap me with his little finger but undoing the DDP Vape RTA defeated him so back it came still stuck solid. I also bought the Eammon Lee for $149 and couldn't get a vape from it that wasn't either dry or burnt it was that bad after 6 weeks i literally put a $149 RTA in the garbage where it belonged!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Timwis

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Damn, was hoping to get the engraved version. €215 is probably not much for the craftsmanship I agree. But this terrible exchange rate of ours puts it far beyond my reach at that price. Will be well over R4000 with shipping. Actually higher than the monthly minimum wage in South Africa. Scary


So just one in each option then, i know you were thinking of getting 2 of each so you had one for spares!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## helenios

The vaper said:


> Imagine you pay that kinda money for a atty and it doesn't work for you
> I will be really p!ssed
> I actually bought last year when lock down started a kylim m paid R600 and sold it after a week


i had same problem with fev. It didn't work for me and I bought the black version! But Perseus is exactly to my taste. nothing to nag about

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis

helenios said:


> I heard that the engraved version was at 215 euros and they plan to make 2 more versions from 30 pieces each. Not much for that work. If you also consider the features of this atom, its not that much of money.
> 
> By the way, reviewer elmono said that this is the number one atomizer on its atom 2020 list





Dela Rey Steyn said:


> This is a thing of beauty!



What would it match apart from bad taste 50's English wallpaper?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## helenios

this is the second design where Perseus is keeping Medusa's head in his hands

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

helenios said:


> this is the second design where Perseus is keeping Medusa's head in his hands
> View attachment 220645


Stunning!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

Timwis said:


> I actually got the DDP Vape RTA which is about $150 for review and 3 months later still haven't managed to get it undone to even do a build got to the point that i have even tried an adjustable spanner and posted it to a relative who's a rugby player and could snap me with his little finger but undoing the DDP Vape RTA defeated him so back it came still stuck solid. I also bought the Eammon Lee for $149 and couldn't get a vape from it that wasn't either dry or burnt it was that bad after 6 weeks i literally put a $149 RTA in the garbage where it belonged!


Pity your so far. I would have opened that Atty for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

Resistance said:


> Pity your so far. I would have opened that Atty for you.


Not so sure, DDP Vape told me not to bother sending it back as they had a few that had been sent back for the same reason and they couldn't even undo them, high end shite! I have this issue with every high end atty i have ever bought or been sent, can eventually after a struggle usually get them open but as people say the price is as much because they are so called more handmade and hand polished rather than mass produced yet are definitely machine tightened and by too much quite often.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Timwis said:


> Not so sure, DDP Vape told me not to bother sending it back as they had a few that had been sent back for the same reason and they couldn't even undo them, high end shite! I have this issue with every high end atty i have ever bought or been sent, can eventually after a struggle usually get them open but as people say the price is as much because they are so called more handmade and hand polished rather than mass produced yet are definitely machine tightened and by too much quite often.



I see your point. Those threads are probably close tolerance. You can try heating with warm water then cooling down a few times.just be careful the glass don't break from the heat. That said . Maybe breaking the glass will do the trick. Of there is a glass and you have spares.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis

Resistance said:


> I see your point. Those threads are probably close tolerance. You can try heating with warm water then cooling down a few times.just be careful the glass don't break from the heat. That said . Maybe breaking the glass will do the trick. Of there is a glass and you have spares.


It's not a glass tube and it sits on a shelf, you can get the top half stripped and the tube is removed upwards, the threading is the base joined to that shelf the tube sits on which extends from the chamber so the tube doesn't make any difference in regard trying to get it undone, I think it's done up by machine that tight and like you say has close, tight thread tolerance so trying to undo it when so tight can immediately cross threads and you are f***ed, i think that's the situation!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Timwis said:


> It's not a glass tube and it sits on a shelf, you can get the top half stripped and the tube is removed upwards, the threading is the base joined to that shelf the tube sits on which extends from the chamber so the tube doesn't make any difference in regard trying to get it undone, I think it's done up by machine that tight and like you say has close, tight thread tolerance so trying to undo it when so tight can immediately cross threads and you are f***ed, i think that's the situation!!!!!!!!



Understandable, however everything that's stuck with threads are normally undone with a little bit of heat persuasion. The other option is to get it to a machine shop or engineering workshop and ask them to assist with some mechanical persuasion. If it's too much effort just put it on the display as a prized mantelpiece.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## helenios

I updated the first post of this thread. It is easier like this to search about Perseus.

I will post my impressions about Perseus maybe next week. I am not very good on taking pictures (lool) so I will use manufacturer's pics

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> This is a thing of beauty!


this combo might work

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## helenios

i think this mod is perfect for perseus!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## helenios

ok, let me tell you my opinion about Perseus. I will not talk about taste, because it is a very subjective thing. I love it by the way. I can only talk about its features.
What impressed me is the ease of use together with the big amount of functions like easy top fill without removing the cap, easy liquid control, easy inspection of the resistance, easy way to change the side and bottom air pins without removing the liquid and without destroying the resistance, and the air ring for fine adjustments after you put the right pin inside the deck and finally the exit pin as Imeo calls it, that is an air reducer after the resistance.
I think it's the most complete atomizer out there, I enjoy it very much but what I like most is the ease of use of all those functions.
The only complaint is that if you don't screw well the deck on the base and gets unscrewed it's not easy to put it back in place.

On refilling, it doesn't leak even if I leave the feeding holes of the deck open but I always prefer to close them to avoid accidents. And I would also like the box to include a spare glass.
I would also like to be able to grab the very small wires like 0,15mm without a problem, something that Perseus cant do. I would also like to see a black version of this atomizer

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## helenios

Golden Greek posted today on their facebok page that one of the things that are coming with the new perseus batch will be this one. I will tell you more when they post some info there

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

helenios said:


> View attachment 221877
> Golden Greek posted today on their facebok page that one of the things that are coming with the new perseus batch will be this one. I will tell you more when they post some info there



now this is more up my alley !

thanks for posting

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## helenios

copy paste from their FB page victor:

this is coming with Perseus new batch. So its Perseus rdta in dripper mode. You remove the tank and the AD ring of Perseus and you transform it to an RDA that has a height at 17mm in length

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

I thought the Perseus is an RTA ?

is there also an RDTA ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

they call it an RDTA, and then a RTA/RDA, not different tanks

Was the RDA option not there before with the ultem topcap?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

ok, thanks I see it now

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## helenios

vicTor said:


> I thought the Perseus is an RTA ?
> 
> is there also an RDTA ?


it can vape mtl and dtl so you can call it as you like victor. Also its a BF tank, so maybe we can call it rdtabf lol

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

helenios said:


> it can vape mtl and dtl so you can call it as you like victor. Also its a BF tank, so maybe we can call it rdtabf lol


Rdtabfhybrid

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vicTor

helenios said:


> it can vape mtl and dtl so you can call it as you like victor. Also its a BF tank, so maybe we can call it rdtabf lol



sounds cool, but I can imagine the euro's

out of my league

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## helenios

125 euros victor. Imeo always puts small prices for his products even if they are always innovative

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## helenios

A new batch of Perseus is coming in 1,5 month as Imeo said on his FB page. The good news are that the new batch will come with the new deck inside, so there is no reason for anyone to buy the new deck together with the previous one

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

helenios said:


> A new batch of Perseus is coming in 1,5 month as Imeo said on his FB page. The good news are that the new batch will come with the new deck inside, so there is no reason for anyone to buy the new deck together with the previous one



what setup do you vape on @helenios ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## helenios

vicTor said:


> what setup do you vape on @helenios ?


perseus with cold steel mod victor. I like this setup because mod is good looking and thin but powerful at 100 watts with a 21700 battery and atomizer is right now the best for 2021 as some reviews said

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

helenios said:


> perseus with cold steel mod victor. I like this setup because mod is good looking and thin but powerful at 100 watts with a 21700 battery and atomizer is right now the best for 2021 as some reviews said



shoot us a pic, please Sir

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## helenios

sure victor

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

helenios said:


> sure victor



bravo !

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## helenios

according to their FB page, the new perseus batch will be a little different than previous version. I hope it will be even better!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## helenios

Imeo just said on his FB page:


the small changes on upcoming Perseus
1. the exit pin that reduces the air after the resistance is made with a different cone to avoid a sound thast you were hearing while inhaling
2. The air ring has 2 slots instead of holes to avoid any whistling while inhaling
3. the posts on deck arfe made slightly different to be able to hold all wires even those with the smallest diameter
4. The new deck will be installed
5. The stopper on AD ring sits higher, so you dont see anymore the small opening when you look perseus from the base
6. The AD ring doesnt come off the base in any position but stays in place until you turn it to meet the right slot. Then it comes out
7. The body doesnt come off when you turn it at the end of the bayonete, to avoid any accidental body separated from the base while you store your perseus

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## helenios

Imeo said that Perseus will be ready in about 20 days because of some manufacturing issues. Lets hope for the best

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance

helenios said:


> 125 euros victor. Imeo always puts small prices for his products even if they are always innovative


R2177.89 in South African currency. Not much for some ,but a fortune to others.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Resistance said:


> R2177.89 in South African currency. Not much for some ,but a fortune to others.


Thats a lot of brandy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Whatever floats your boat. Ive been happily chucking away at my trusty Gear RTA since it came out. Its my happy place.

I would rather spend the extra money on my kids or if i have a good month, spoil myself with another tattoo.

Its as if vaping has changed from being a secession device, to a hobby, and for the last year or 2, an addiction. Pardon the pun

After many years on the hype train, Ive just come to the realization that im happy where i am, i dont smoke stinkies and im happy with my current setup:
Its reliable, great battery life and amazing rta. 
Wicks easy and with the perfect flavor that fits me and the taste profiles that i like

But to each its own

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Crap, i really sound like a hippy after reading my own post

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance

SmokeyJoe said:


> Thats a lot of brandy


And cake!
You can't have brandy without cake...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## helenios

I totally understand you guys but Imeo was never making devices for everyone's pocket. Thats because his devices are always innovated. He drives the vaping world and he has to be paid for that if you agree 

The man that invented the mech mod, the springomizer, the first tank, the first atomizer the temperature control, and a lot of other things has to be credited for his work. Thats my humble opinion

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

helenios said:


> I totally understand you guys but Imeo was never making devices for everyone's pocket. Thats because his devices are always innovated. He drives the vaping world and he has to be paid for that if you agree
> 
> The man that invented the mech mod, the springomizer, the first tank, the first atomizer the temperature control and a lot of other things has to be credited for his work. Thats my humble opinion


I fully agree with you. Never questioned that,but you must realise the market his intending to cater for is already there. Were just stating the obvious that it's not for everyone. For me it's like the Dwarv. A good second hand one is still out of my reach and I except that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger

SmokeyJoe said:


> Crap, i really sound like a hippy after reading my own post



yes you do ... I may have some old tie dyed T shirts around I can send you and the number of an old hippie chick I used to hang out with.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Stranger said:


> yes you do ... I may have some old tie dyed T shirts around I can send you and the number of an old hippie chick I used to hang out with.
> View attachment 228870


I actually have a tie dyed t shirt in my closet from my high school days. 
What makes it worse is that i dyed the damn thing myself

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## helenios

Resistance said:


> I fully agree with you. Never questioned that,but you must realise the market his intending to cater for is already there. Were just stating the obvious that it's not for everyone. For me it's like the Dwarv. A good second hand one is still out of my reach and I except that.


maybe yes resistance. 
Whatever suits better to the people. I understand the difficulties of some guys and I also understand the guys that have the ability to buy it new

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## helenios

Imeo said that he is planning to make a very special billet box atomizer. Maybe I will open a new thread about this when it is ready

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## helenios

hey guys, Imeo said that perseus v2 will be ready in about 12 days. He also made a post about this, it is really interesting

https://www.gg-goldengreek.com/post/perseus-v2-rta-rda-squonk-side-air-bottom-air

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

helenios said:


> hey guys, Imeo said that perseus v2 will be ready in about 12 days. He also made a post about this, it is really interesting
> 
> https://www.gg-goldengreek.com/post/perseus-v2-rta-rda-squonk-side-air-bottom-air


Tell him if he sends me one i will review it lol! can't blame a man for trying!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## helenios

some pics that I liked and stole from Imeo's FB page

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

the black setup is the RDA mode ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## helenios

vicTor said:


> the black setup is the RDA mode ?



it seems yes as far as I know victor.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

helenios said:


> it seems yes as far as I know victor.



it looks sick !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## helenios

nice intro for Perseus V2!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

helenios said:


> nice intro for Perseus V2!




@helenios when will they be ready for sale? None of the outlets listed on the site has stock?


----------



## helenios

I know for sure that Spain store started with the sales Rob. I am not sure about the others. The link is this if you want to know.

https://shop.gg-store.com/en/16-preorders

its not a preorder by the way because Imeo said that he will ship to stores in about a week

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Holy shit thats a lot of money

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## helenios

I am not sure that 119 euros for one of the best atomizers out there is a lot of money when others sell between 150 and 200 pal joe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

helenios said:


> I am not sure that 119 euros for one of the best atomizers out there is a lot of money when others sell between 150 and 200 pal joe


Im sure it is. But the price still doesnt justify the purchase, but thats only my opinion. 
Ill rather use the money for a weekend away fishing with my kids. 
But im sure the high end guys will go nuts for it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## helenios

SmokeyJoe said:


> Im sure it is. But the price still doesnt justify the purchase, but thats only my opinion.
> Ill rather use the money for a weekend away fishing with my kids.
> But im sure the high end guys will go nuts for it



I don't disagree on that Joe!
But I am talking about guys that are really interested on high end. To my opinion, the high end products are not all the same. Most of the times we call high end everything is made by a modder and usually china products are better than those. But I do say that perseus is a real high end. Thats my humble opinion after 8 years on vaping.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

12 years for me. But you know probably better. 
Final thought, more expensive doesnt necessary mean better. 

Ok im going to shutup now. Good luck with your endeavor.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## helenios

SmokeyJoe said:


> 12 years for me. But you know probably better.
> Final thought, more expensive doesnt necessary mean better.
> 
> Ok im going to shutup now. Good luck with your endeavor.



thanks but its not my try Joe, I wish it would lol. I simply love Imeo and his products. He is the biggest innovator to my eyes and with a reason. Maybe for too many reasons lol


----------



## helenios



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## helenios



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bazinga! Your order ID is : YNAAJUZZR

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mine arrives tomorrow! Now if only I could find a review or overview in English!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Rob Fisher said:


> Mine arrives tomorrow! Now if only I could find a review or overview in English!


Did you by any chance order this one uncle @Rob Fisher ?






asking for a friend....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Did you by any chance order this one uncle @Rob Fisher ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asking for a friend....



Nope the shiny one! I'm a magpie!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## helenios

hey Rob, did you check Imeo's site? There are reviews there. I am not sure about English reviews but qorax said he will do his review in a few days

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

helenios said:


> hey Rob, did you check Imeo's site? There are reviews there. I am not sure about English reviews but qorax said he will do his review in a few days



I have searched high and low and there are no V2 reviews... will keep an eye out... but will see how I go out of the box tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Bazinga! Your order ID is : YNAAJUZZR





Rob Fisher said:


> Mine arrives tomorrow! Now if only I could find a review or overview in English!



Even your order number isn't in English

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

My Perseus V2 has arrived! The first impression from seeing it in real life is that it is beautifully made and finished off!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The package is pretty complete and I can see why this tank can really go from MTL to a decent RDL vape. I was a dash nervous shelling out a few euros for the tank and the shipping because my last GG (Golden Greek) tank was the Armed Eagle and while it looked really beautiful I never bonded with it.

Getting the coil in was a pain and I damaged a coil trying to install it... and then I realised I needed to leave the legs longer and bend them. I won't make that mistake again. Wicking is a piece of cake!







Working out the AFC and Juice control was simple and I filled it up with Red Pill. No leakage at all. Winner!

Now for the real test... the airflow! I have had so many disappointments with airflow on high-end RTA's and are always wanted a dash more air! I grabbed my Stratum Aerodynamic and popped the Perseus V2 which is a 22mm RTA on top.






Set my normal 28 watts and let's give it a first impression test! The airflow full open is just perfect... Oh, happy days! And how is the flavour your ask? Also, damn fine! Initial impressions are this is going to be a tank that stays in rotation despite the limited juice capacity.

One thing I don't like is the drip tip. I can't use any of my Siam Tips due to the 510 shape. But I will live with that!

All in all well worth the money and the whole exercise from the initial order to delivery and the tank is a Chicken dinner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Smokescreen on the not enough juice! There is an extension part in the box I never realised what it was for! Winner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Stranger

Certainly looks classy, clean simple lines.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK, it's been a few hours with the Perseus V2 and I'm really happy with it... absolutely no leaks on the refill and the airflow and flavour are perfect! A really good buy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Will play with the squonk pin sometime soon! Not sure how that will work with an RTA...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Perseus V2 with the extended tank! Great vape and decent juice capacity! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## helenios

Rob Fisher said:


> My Perseus V2 has arrived! The first impression from seeing it in real life is that it is beautifully made and finished off!
> View attachment 232768
> View attachment 232769
> View attachment 232770



ah, you purchased perseus v2 Rob? How does it works for you?

edit, I read the rest of your messages lol. Dont answer to me, I understand.
I told you guys, its the perfect atomizer

Hey Rob, did you also get the dripper cap? perseus can go to dripper very easy by removing the body.

Killer photos by the way!!!!!!! and the mod is also beautiful!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

helenios said:


> Hey Rob, did you also get the dripper cap? perseus can go to dripper very easy by removing the body.



@helenios I didn't get the dripper cap... I already have too many RDA's I don't use.  I'm an RTA man all the way!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## helenios

How is your vape with perseus rob? Still happy?


----------



## Rob Fisher

helenios said:


> How is your vape with perseus rob? Still happy?



Yes @helenios. The only issue I have is it tends to flood occasionally and I guess I need to experiment with a little more cotton.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## helenios

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes @helenios. The only issue I have is it tends to flood occasionally and I guess I need to experiment with a little more cotton.



In fact, Imeo asked me about you!
He told me that perseus never leaks but...... you need to put cotton especially at the left and right edges of the feeding holes. If you do that you will never have leackage.


----------



## Rob Fisher

helenios said:


> In fact, Imeo asked me about you!
> He told me that perseus never leaks but...... you need to put cotton especially at the left and right edges of the feeding holes. If you do that you will never have leackage.



No leaks at all just a little flooding and I find I have to blow to clear it. But no sign of leaks! But still loving the tank! Say hi to Imeo! Haven't seen him since HOV!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## helenios

I will Rob!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

